# Meat presevation



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Nov 26, 2018)

If anyone can tell me or link me to resources on how to make jerky outside in the woods or preservhng meat without regrigiration id appreciate it


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 26, 2018)

https://knowpreparesurvive.com/survival/how-to-preserve-meat-in-the-wild/

https://blog.survivalsupplyzone.com/skills/how-to-preserve-meat-in-the-wild/

https://bookdome.com/food/Camp-Cookery/index.html

Dave Canterbury also has some really good videos on youtube on everything from snares, preserving meat, clothing, etc.


----------



## Tony Pro (Nov 26, 2018)

The links posted above look great, but I'll just add an ultra-primitive method I've used to dehydrate:
Make a campfire and find a wide, pyramid-shaped rock. Push one end of the rock into the fire, and stick thin meat slices to the side facing away from the fire. This should dry them out fairly quick.
Test the rock with your finger frequently; if it hurts to touch, then it's too hot. You don't want it so hot it cooks the meat.

As always, cut the meat as thin as possible and trim off all fat.


----------



## mouse (Dec 1, 2018)

For folks who are vehicle-mobile or vehicle dwellers, pressure canning is low tech, low cost, and shelf stable. Small used canners and jars are available at thrift stores for cheeeeep.. You may have to replace the gaskets/seals, and do look for one that has the pressure regulator (the weight) with it. 

Not good for folks on foot/bike because of the weight and size of the gear. But the canner (minus the top) can replace another large pot for folks in vehicles.

Side benefit: pressure canners can be used for pressure cooking; this drastically reduces cooking time and fuel required.


----------

